# bobcat question



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I got a 743 with manual bucket release I am trying to change out the bucket and it does not seem to work right

by looking at the picture tell me what should I do ? first picture is the locked position second one is as far as I can pull the handle by hand

should I torch it wack it with a sledge hammer ? or is there another trick ?


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Grab a long piece of pipe and use it on there, also make sure your bucket is tilted back, sometimes the little lock gets caught right on the bucket. Also, raise the bucket, and take a hammer and give a good RAP to the catch part of the quick attach ( and please for the love of GOD, if you are under the bucket hitting that piece, please put up your safety bar on the ram, or do something to keep the thing from accidentally coming down on you)


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

i agree with the pipe. curl it all the way up, lift the arms a little, and tilt it back down. then put the pipe on and lean on it.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

There is a couple grease zirks that allow those pins to move. Take those fittings out and blast the inside of those holes with PB Blaster (or similar) then pump some grease in those things.

The pipe is the way to go though. Make sure the bucket is off the ground as stated. If the front of the bucket is touching the ground, it will be almost impossible to lift the bob-tach arms.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

You can dump oil or PB blast from the top of the pins and let in soak in or make it's way down the sides.
If you need to beat the pins out (bottom up) beyond just putting on the safety lock, watch out as the bucket is just hanging on the top lip of the quick tach plate. Would hate to hear about the bucket popping off as you are pounding pins up!


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

buckwheat_la;1283116 said:


> Grab a long piece of pipe and use it on there, also make sure your bucket is tilted back, sometimes the little lock gets caught right on the bucket. Also, raise the bucket, and take a hammer and give a good RAP to the catch part of the quick attach ( and please for the love of GOD, if you are under the bucket hitting that piece, please put up your safety bar on the ram, or do something to keep the thing from accidentally coming down on you)


one of the reasons I dont wanna get under it is because I am missing the orange ram safety lock

I may just lean it on a wall or the plow


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks people I sprayed it with PB last night and hope towards end of day today I get it off, time to spray the whole thing with FF


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Last time I used a pipe to break them loose the entire handle broke off, Pb blaster is the only way to go.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Ok whats plan B loool 

That thing does not move after two days of pb blaster and whacking with hammer from bottom + the long big pipe trick 

All that happens is the spring stretches out and the pins stay in place 
should I heat it up ? or what


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

We had the same issue!
soak it in penetrating oil, a little smooth persuasion back and forth.
A little smacking with the hammer at the "catches" at the bottom of the bucket and it came right off.
Think we also heated op the catches a little


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Cedar Grounds;1283323 said:


> We had the same issue!
> soak it in penetrating oil, a little smooth persuasion back and forth.
> A little smacking with the hammer at the "catches" at the bottom of the bucket and it came right off.
> Think we also heated op the catches a little


If there is mud and dirt in the pin holders wash it out with a hose and poke it with a small pry bar. Best is to do any work with the bucket up with two guys have one in the machine and have it running while u lift the bucket up and hose it out. The put it down oil it and try to tap the arm over. A 4x4 wood will brace ur arms also.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

MIDTOWNPC;1283325 said:


> If there is mud and dirt in the pin holders wash it out with a hose and poke it with a small pry bar. Best is to do any work with the bucket up with two guys have one in the machine and have it running while u lift the bucket up and hose it out. The put it down oil it and try to tap the arm over. A 4x4 wood will brace ur arms also.


Ours works now flawless....


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Cedar Grounds;1283323 said:


> We had the same issue!
> soak it in penetrating oil, a little smooth persuasion back and forth.
> A little smacking with the hammer at the "catches" at the bottom of the bucket and it came right off.
> Think we also heated op the catches a little


Yea I will bring out the propane tank and heat it up before I spary it own



MIDTOWNPC;1283325 said:


> If there is mud and dirt in the pin holders wash it out with a hose and poke it with a small pry bar. Best is to do any work with the bucket up with two guys have one in the machine and have it running while u lift the bucket up and hose it out. The put it down oil it and try to tap the arm over. A 4x4 wood will brace ur arms also.


I was thinking about power washing it in the morning to get it all cleaned up

The thing looks like its one piece  I picked up a nice set of forks today and wanna start moving my fire wood already for splitting


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Propane tank? 
I'd use a torch set, just don't melt or cut it up.
Hmmm: Keep us posted, as I've noticed we've all used lube and it fixed the problem for the rest of us.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

blowerman;1283358 said:


> propane tank?
> I'd use a torch set, just don't melt or cut it up.
> .


x2!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

The propane torch is probably not hot enough. It sounds as though these are stuck tight. You are going to have to heat it up enough to expand the metal (hopefully at different rates). Too bad that the penetrating oil is not doing the trick. Instead of getting under the unsupported loader arms I recommend that you tilt the bucket all the way forward (like dumping) and set the cutting edge on the ground. This will give you access to both the handles and the pins at the bottom (at the same time too). I you have access to a hammer drill it would work well against the pins (better if you also have someone trying to manipulate the handles at the same time). The repeated impacts of the hammer drill (in the hammer mode-no drilling) will work similar to an impact gun and is worth a LOT of swings of the sledge. Upon futher reflection having access to a porta-power would be even better. I hope you find these suggestions helpful. Good luck.
On Edit:
Be careful that the bucket does not tip over onto someone/thing once it is free. After you get the bucket off I strongly recommend keeping the pins very well lubricated. The zerks are on the out side of the attachment plate.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

DGODGR;1283531 said:


> The propane torch is probably not hot enough. It sounds as though these are stuck tight. You are going to have to heat it up enough to expand the metal (hopefully at different rates). Too bad that the penetrating oil is not doing the trick. Instead of getting under the unsupported loader arms I recommend that you tilt the bucket all the way forward (like dumping) and set the cutting edge on the ground. This will give you access to both the handles and the pins at the bottom (at the same time too). I you have access to a hammer drill it would work well against the pins (better if you also have someone trying to manipulate the handles at the same time). The repeated impacts of the hammer drill (in the hammer mode-no drilling) will work similar to an impact gun and is worth a LOT of swings of the sledge. Upon futher reflection having access to a porta-power would be even better. I hope you find these suggestions helpful. Good luck.
> On Edit:
> Be careful that the bucket does not tip over onto someone/thing once it is free. After you get the bucket off I strongly recommend keeping the pins very well lubricated. The zerks are on the out side of the attachment plate.


Exactly how we did it too!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

When I bought the 873 the bucket had never been off the machine in 8 years as far as the old guy knew. I tried soaking the pins everyday for 4 or 5 days to no avail, busted out the torch and heated up the attach plate where the pins are and got the pins to move. Pumped them with grease and they move fine now. Good luck


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I dont have a torch should I rent one ? you guys mean a cutting torch right ?


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes, an oxy-accetalene torch, but it will probably be best with a "rosebud" tip instead of a cutting tip. A cutting tip will work but you are heating not cutting so you will have to be more careful if you use the cutting tip.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

DGODGR;1283614 said:


> Yes, an oxy-accetalene torch, but it will probably be best with a "rosebud" tip instead of a cutting tip. A cutting tip will work but you are heating not cutting so you will have to be more careful if you use the cutting tip.


yea I have used one before for cutting up some metal I know what you talking about now

Thanks


----------

